# Lili & her brushes



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

I got some cute pics of Lili this morn' enjoying her brushes.


----------



## kiesha (Aug 21, 2011)

Awww she is a stylist. Cutieeee


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

How cute!! =D


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

She thanks you!


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Haha! My girl love to be brushed too. They will actually brush themselves if I stop.  Looks like Lili and them would get along just fine.


----------

